
The Fastest and Shortest Algorithm for All Well-Defined Problems (2002) - tosh
https://www.arxiv-vanity.com/papers/cs/0206022/
======
carapace
See also:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AIXI](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AIXI)

[http://people.idsia.ch/~juergen/goedelmachine.html](http://people.idsia.ch/~juergen/goedelmachine.html)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G%C3%B6del_machine](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G%C3%B6del_machine)

------
chronolitus
A selected excerpt from this paper:

"The same should hold for Theorem 1, as will be discussed. We avoid the O(1)
notation as far as possible, as it can be severely misleading (e.g. 10^42 =
O(1)^O(1)) = O(1)).

This work could be viewed as another O() warning showing, how important
factors, and even subdominant additive terms, are."

~~~
riku_iki
O() is a notion of speed of growth, not measuring how large are constants.

~~~
Chickenosaurus
Right, the critique is evaluating algorithms based solely on asymptotic time /
space characteristics is insufficient. Constants can be significant if they
are big enough.

------
dang
Discussed in 2010:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1083567](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1083567)

------
foo101
From the header of the website:

> arXiv Vanity renders academic papers from arXiv as responsive web pages so
> you don’t have to squint at a PDF.

Why aren't more PDFs displayed like this on the web? I thought the math stuff
would be a problem but this site shows the math stuff alright.

Anyone knows how to reliably convert complex PDFs to beautiful web pages like
this?

~~~
currymj
with arXiv the TeX source is available for download (under the "Other formats"
link), which I think is what arXiv-vanity uses. I imagine it would be really
tough to go reliably from arbitrary PDF to HTML without screwing up the math
and figures.

~~~
Doxin
I mean firefox' built in pdf-reader is javascript based. I imagine it renders
to a canvas instead of to html, but it doesn't seem like an impossibility to
render to html in any case.

